# Should I move an egg laid on the floor of the cage?



## Amatiq (Jan 7, 2016)

A whiteface/lutino I have, who was christened Nigel by my son (I knew we couldn't sex it until it paired up), has laid an egg on the floor of the cage and is guarding it. I hadn't noticed her paired up with either of the two males in the cage she was in with (all turning 2 this spring), so hadn't set up a nestbox or anything. In fact I had about decided it was a male, as neither of the males were ever very interested in it, or she in them. 
I do have several unused nestboxes, and it should be fairly simple to rig one up in a more suitable cage for her, but is it a good idea to move her and the egg? 
If I do, should I move both males, as I cannot determine who, if anybody, she's paired up with? Or should I leave this batch of eggs alone and then either deal with her trying to raise them on the floor, or remove them when they don't hatch and then set her up with a nestbox/brooding cage?
I had a breeding pair a few years ago that raised a few clutches for me (pulling a few to handfeed), so I'm not a total novice, but would welcome all opinions.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you move her or the egg, she could abandon it. If you haven't seen her do the deed or get cuddly with the boys, it's most likely infertile anyways. Hens choose their mate, not the other way around and she may not like either option you've given her. 

If she's not chasing the boys away or being territorial they should be fine. If she lets them help with the eggs, all the better for her!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Giving her a nest will encourage her to lay more eggs, which isn't desirable since the egg is probably infertile. You could start giving her the long nights treatment right now to try and reduce her hormone levels. It might not kick in fast enough to stop her from laying a full clutch right now, but it might prevent her from laying a second clutch when this one fails to hatch. Here's a sticky on hormone control: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330

After about 5 days of incubation, candle the eggs to make sure that they aren't fertile. If it turns out that they're actually viable you may want to change your strategy.


----------

